# Your Favorite Video Game Songs



## abc123wee (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello! I've been making a playlist of my favorite video game songs, but then it hit me. I'm probably missing A LOT. So, please give me some of your favorites! There's, like, a 99% it will make it.

Also, try to make it somewhat obscure. I don't mean super hard to find, but not obvious. For example, please don't request The Legend of Zelda theme song, but maybe suggest Bamboo Island, from Skyward Sword. You know, stuff that maybe wouldn't be the first thing to come to people's heads while talking about video game music.

*NOTE: I know this thread's in Nintendo Treehouse, but feel free to choose music from ANY GAME*

Here's the playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpeohn97f3nzAnHGV5fiaalmjAIjY_nbu


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 23, 2016)

I found music from Yoshi's Story on Spotify recently. I don't know if you like that. Very soft and sweet, most of it. My favorite is probably "Love Is In The Air."
I also found Banjo-Kazooie music. I liked Mad Monster Mansion and a couple of the versions of Gruntilda's Lair enough to add them to my playlist. (You said obscure, and compared to those I hang out with, my taste can get obscure.)

If you liked Knuckle's theme on Adventure 2 Battle: SEGA / Tomoya Ohtani
"Kick the Rock!", ""A Ghost's Pumpkin Soup", "Dive Into the Mellow", "Deeper", and "Space Trip Steps".
The first two are the best.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 24, 2016)

I like a lot of music from Pok?mon games like Miror B.'s theme from Colosseum, Rayquaza's battle theme from Emerald, and Sky Arrow Bridge or Driftveil City's themes from BW.

Other cool songs are Count Bleck's theme from Paper Mario, Rusty Bucket Bay from Banjo Kazooie, and anything from Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. Smash also has a lot of good music from a variety of games.


----------



## Altarium (Aug 24, 2016)

Most of the SMG sountrack is magnificient, but I have to go with the oh-so-overloved Gusty Garden Galaxy Theme. It's pure art. SMG2's Fluffy Bluff Galaxy theme is gorgeous as well.

I also enjoy most of the Xenoblade Chronicles soundtrack, my favourite being While I think. It gets me tear eyed everytime, probably because it's basically my favourite character's theme. Central Factory is another REALLY underrated track from the game. Eryth Sea is a favourite too.

Mario Kart's 7 rainbow road is perfect.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

My favourite soundtrack is probably the one from Donkey Kong 64. Grant Kirkhope is a genius. If you wonder who he is, he also wrote the music for the Banjo games.

Obviously, I also enjoy a lot the music from the AC Games. A lot of great memories are linked to them. 

SMG and SMG2's music are very beautiful in general as well!


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

I'd gush about video game sound tracks but I'll put some of my favorite themes in a spoiler.



Spoiler














































I'd put more themes but I'm too lazy.


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your suggestions. It will take a while, but I'll put them on the list


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 25, 2016)

I doubt it's obscure, but I love listening to PoopPoopFart's (i love his name l o l) cover of "Corridors of Time" and "Secret of the Forest" from Chrono Trigger
Although be warned, these are super chill and relaxing songs, ya know? The type you listen to before you sleep c:


Spoiler














PoopPoopFart also does a few other game ost covers, so feel free to check him out! c:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oooh and ClefferNotes also makes covers of game osts, I like their version of AC Raceway from Mario Kart 8

I also like "Blinded by Light" from FF13 and good ol' fashioned Dr. Wily's Castle from Megaman 2 and Dr. Mario's Fever

Sorry for bombarding you with all these recommendations orz


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are some sweet little gems imo



Spoiler


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 26, 2016)

other people have already mentioned two of my favourites (gusty garden galaxy from super mario galaxy + wily castle from mega man 2), but i also really like these ones:

- most stuff from the undertale ost is pretty great imo, though my favourites from it are (spoilers!) megalovania and hopes and dreams
- the final boss music from mario and luigi: bowser's inside story
- king dedede's theme, butter building and gourmet race from the kirby series, though i like the versions in the super smash bros. series the best
- super smash bros' version of go kk rider is cool too, but other songs from the animal crossing series i really like are steep hill, kk disco and the 2am theme from ww/cf

that's all i can think of right now


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2016)

I really love the music in the Final Fantasy games, especially ffviii and ffxiii. I really loved the song remixes in Kirby Planet Robobot, some DKC: Tropical Freeze songs by David Wise, the weird style of Splatoon, Tomb Raider, Metroid and some other I prolly forgot.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 26, 2016)

Just this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O89JPyx5swc


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2016)

here are some of my favs. I could make a long list of ff music alone though



Spoiler


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Having a good soundtrack is an important thing for me when I'm playing games. It keeps me interested even at the most uneventful points of the game. 



Spoiler: Favorites


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh man.  This is tough.

Wind Scene from Chrono Trigger is just perfect.  I used it as my ringtone for years.
Stickerbrush Symphony from Donkey Kong Country 2
Route 113 from Pokemon RSE
Dragon Roost Island from Wind Waker (I've been known to listen to this on repeat for... far longer than I want to admit).
The Moon from Ducktales
The beginning/Training Course from Yoshi's Island


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all these! Remember, never feel bad about posting a bunch of songs.

The way I make this playlist is I listen to a VG soundtrack or a "Best of" video game compilation (VideoGame Playlists' channel is my favorite) while studying/doing homework/whatever else, and if I like a song, I add it to a queue. I worked on the queue for like, a couple months, before actually making the playlist, so now I'm really backed up. So, slowly but surely, I'm catching up. After I'm done with the current queue, I'll start adding these.
Thanks!


----------



## Bosca (Aug 28, 2016)

You're probs over this thread now, but I thought no harm sharing some. I love a ridic amount of game music tho, so I'll limit it to 5.



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie (Aug 28, 2016)

I notice that the part at 1:45 is played throughout many of the songs part of the _Bayonetta_ OST, but I've yet to discover which one that particular melody originates from. I thought maybe "Mysterious Destiny", but I can't really hear it.


----------



## pktispan (Aug 29, 2016)

YO this is some gold right here bless


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

My fave ever is "Ballad of the Wind Fish", from Zelda "Link's awakening". Always and forever the first in my list! 
Other than that, many Zelda's melodies are masterpieces, but also my beloved Golden Sun has an amazing OST.
And what about Lavender Town, ha ha ha?


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 5, 2016)

Bosca said:


> You're probs over this thread now, but I thought no harm sharing some. I love a ridic amount of game music tho, so I'll limit it to 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I bookmarked this page to come back to it, feel free to request as much as you want!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosca said:


> You're probs over this thread now, but I thought no harm sharing some. I love a ridic amount of game music tho, so I'll limit it to 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I bookmarked this page to come back to it, feel free to request as much as you want!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2016)

Jealous?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 9, 2016)

Spoiler: cool tunes


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 9, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

I really love the red dead redemption soundtrack, in particular the final song called 'dead and gun'. It's such an emotional moment in that game and I always listen to it on my phone when I'm in a reflecting mood.
Actually really like the soundtrack from geometary dash too, I know it's a phone app, but it's got some really cool kind of dance tunes.


----------



## de-carabas (Sep 10, 2016)

Here are mine, I'm sure there's more but that's all I could remember for now  



Spoiler


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2016)

This is a more hectic version of what I just posted a while back.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Sicatiff (Sep 13, 2016)

I kinda like every songs from Life Is Strange.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 13, 2016)

Just some random favourites.



Spoiler: Pontiff Sulyvahn (Unnamed)













Spoiler: Muffet (Spider Dance)













Spoiler: Aldrich (Unnamed)













Spoiler: Wintertodt (Song of Ice and Fire)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 2, 2016)

Tell me ONE way this song doesn't sound hauntingly epic. I DARE you.


----------



## Kitsey (Oct 25, 2016)

Boy howdy do I have a bunch that I'd like to share! Too many to embed on this slow laptop, so I'll link them instead. This thread is only on page 2 so I hope it doesn't count as necro-ing.....

Pokemon R/S/E - Route 113
Pokemon R/S/E - Abandoned Ship
Pokemon D/P/Pt - Pokemon League (night time)

Bully - Defender of the Castle
Bully - The Setup
Bully - the stealth music!!

The Last of Us - The Choice
The Last of Us - The Way It Was
The Last of Us - Home

The Walking Dead Game season 1 - Spirit Healing

Dragon Age Inquisition - The Dread Wolf, from Trespasser DLC

The Witcher 3 - Novigrad slums
The Witcher 3 - King Bran's Final Voyage

Silent Hill - Not Tomorrow/Lisa's Theme, Tears Of...
Silent Hill 2 - Theme of Laura, Letters From Silent Heaven!!, Alone in the Town, Laura Plays the Piano
Silent Hill 3 - Breeze in Monochrome Night, Memory of the Waters, Flower Crown of Poppy
Silent Hill Origins - Insecticide, Real Solution, Not Tomorrow 4

Kingdom Hearts - Simple & Clean orchestral version
Kingdom Hearts II - Dearly Beloved & Dearly Beloved Reprise

And of course my favorite Animal Crossing song, Only Me

That was fun


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Cress (Oct 28, 2016)

There is a lack of Bravely music here.


Spoiler: Spoiler: May be too gud



Final boss theme of the first game. The intro is kinda long so if you want to, skip to 2:57 to get to the part of the song that really picks up.





The superboss theme for both games. Spoopy just in time for Halloween! There was also a live version done that was completely Halloween themed, making it all the better.





The boss theme from the first game, although it males a few appearances in the sequel.





So I haven't been posting music from Second as much. That's because while its music is still fantastic, it all sounds completely over the top and out of place until you play the game. And after playing the game, they just seen _that much better._ I'll just give 2 songs for now since I'm taking up a lot of space, but here's the normal battle theme (yes this is the normal battle theme. So imagine finding random wild Pok?mon and having this music play. Pretty wild, huh?) and the boss theme (you thought the normal battle theme was over the top? HAH!)

A lot of these songs also have vocal versions which never play in-game but they sound great as well, only problem is that Sony took down every single video of them because idk they cray I guess. But if someone manages to upload one without it being taken down go take a listen.

I'm also just forgetting a ton of other sings like each character's special attack theme, Second's final boss theme and main theme, and probably even more that I forgot because I run on a consistent lack of sleep.

tl;dr go listen to the other songs they're just as gr8


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 29, 2016)

it has a really good beat imo!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

The GlitchXCity Pokemon remixes are good. So is this

https://soundcloud.com/retro_specte...eptile-medley-smashified-sceptile-remashed-v2


----------



## Samansu (Oct 31, 2016)

I still really like One Winged Angel from Final Fantasy VII. It is so epic! Other than that I really love the entire Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time soundtrack! It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Blixin (Nov 3, 2016)

This is one that has always stuck with me.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 3, 2016)

Really chill. I love this track.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Nov 7, 2016)

I love overflowing emotions from vib ribbon!


----------



## Ayarii (Nov 10, 2016)

Love the soundtrack from FE Fates


----------



## gh0st (Nov 10, 2016)

The whole soundtrack from Shovel Knight is absurdly good.
I love the Star Summit song from Paper Mario 64. 
I also LOVE Stickerbrush Symphony from Donkey Kong.
Spider Dance from Undertale is also amazing..... Those are a few.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 10, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned Dragon Roost Island from Legend of Zelda, Wind Waker? I'm too lazy to look but it's, like, the best song ever in my humble opinion


----------



## Cheren (Nov 14, 2016)

I've played so many different types of games throughout the years, but these are my absolute favorite songs from all the soundtracks I've listened to.



Spoiler


----------



## Twinretro (Nov 14, 2016)

Cosmo Canyon from FFVII, and KK Folk from...you know.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine is always going to be "Gonna Be Here", played at the end of Trauma Team.


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Nov 19, 2016)

Mercenary by Brendon Urie it's from the Batman, Arkham game.


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Absolutly love The legend of zelda Twilight princess hyrule feild theme and saira/seiras song!


----------



## Solus (Nov 21, 2016)

Suburban Museum from NiGHTS into Dreams is one of the best video game songs I've ever heard. Prelude Discoveries from Final Fantasy XIV is my second favorite.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 3, 2016)

How about anything from Banjo--Kazooie or Banjo--Tooie?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 3, 2016)

Anything from Undertale <3


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2016)

I know it's not a super popular choice, but I love the soundtrack/music from FF8. I also enjoy the Faye Wong "Eyes on Me" from it, even though it's uber cheese ; v ;


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 3, 2016)

I love most of the songs in FE: Awakening were pretty good. Then again, I do like a fair share of songs from Animal Crossing and Stellaris.


----------

